# Current choices in laser sights ?



## Justsqueeze (Mar 17, 2008)

Hi folks


I am just getting back into shooting after a long layoff.....thinking about putting some sort of laser sight on to my Glock 22....can someone please give me a brief lowdown on current trends/choices in handgun sights?


Cheers


Howard


----------



## bps3040 (Jan 6, 2008)

Here are a couple sites for lasers

http://www.shooterssupply.com/html/glock_lasermax_laser_sights.html

http://www.crimsontrace.com/


----------



## Justsqueeze (Mar 17, 2008)

Thank you, Sir or Madam !


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

C/T's for me. I had a set on a Ruger SP-101 .357mag. I had them set at 20' and they never let me down for a year. They were dead on center everytime as long as I done my part. I highly recommend them. Good luck.:smt033


----------



## b-diddy (Mar 23, 2008)

Check out the green laser bu Viridian. Their videos look AMAZING!

http://www.viridiangreenlaser.com/

I just bought one so can't say if it's as phenominal as it looks - but if you've got a piece as nice as a glock - don't cheap out on the accessories or sights.

Let us know when you decide on your purchase.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I have Crimson Trace lasers on a Glock 26 and a Glock 17. They are very effective when shooting while moving and from awkward positions. That said, I am not too crazy about the CT units for Glocks. They make the already-longish trigger reach even longer, and the diode housing bangs up my knuckles when shooting weak-handed (which is left-handed for me). The diode area also prevents me from taking a truly high grip on the pistol.

My wife likes the CT lasers on Glocks and since she has stolen my 26 for carry, I will leave the laser unit on that one. However, I will probably take it off the 17, and I have no plans to add one to my Glock 23.


----------



## firemediceric (Oct 26, 2007)

*A plug for LaserMax*

I don't have near the experience of you guys, but for what it's worth I have had the Laser Max unit in my Glock 22 for several years and it has always functioned well without any external components other than the swithch which replaces the stock piece anyway.

I like it and wish I had one on my Kahr PM40


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

Some guys around here use laserlytes. Here's their website:

http://www.laserlyte.com/gun_sights/FSL-0650-140/index.html


----------



## b-diddy (Mar 23, 2008)

For what it's worth (I'm a newbie so probably not a lot)... they may work well but they look like dogs [email protected] 

It's like strapping a 9 volt battery to the bottom of your gun. 

If I'm going to be a crappy shot - at least I'll have a gun that looks cool!


----------



## brisk21 (Mar 14, 2008)

I strongly suggest the lasermax. Its internal and very accurate. I have one on my xd and it works perfectly. the crimson trace lasergrips are awsome, as you don't have to manipulate a swich to turn on the laser, but they change your glocks grips. with the lasermax, you have to push a button to turn on the laser, but the button is right where your index finger should be (along the slide) until your ready to fire. I prefer the lasermax.


----------



## Anarius (Mar 8, 2008)

Isn't their a company that makes one that replaces the stock rail on most handguns? That would be nice if it was done right...


----------



## Geoff (Apr 8, 2008)

*Try This*

I suggest you go to the Lasermax web site http://www.lasermax.com/ then click on the link to Firepower tv. Then watch the SigArms and LaserMax Torture Test. Unbelievable.

Geoff


----------

